
Will San Franciscans Vote to Ban Flavored Vaping? - ayanai
https://reason.com/blog/2018/06/05/will-san-franciscans-vote-to-ban-flavore
======
angersock
_> But that doesn't begin to compare to the more than $75 million the
California Department of Health has spent on a new anti-vaping campaign—funded
by taxpayers—that's been hitting California TVs since January._

Shouldn't the more pressing concern of--oh, I don't know--massive and rampant
homelessness in SF be a higher priority?

